# Goat Cheese



## debthecook (Dec 7, 2004)

I must admit, I do not like it at all. Its the WORST tasting cheese I have ever had.  I will take a piece of farmer cheese, cream cheese or fresh ricotta before Goat Cheese anyday.  But, if someone can give me a recipe that would change my thoughts as well as my taste for it, I'm willing to change.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 7, 2004)

Deb, here are some recipes that were given to me on here a while back when I had some goat cheese. The only one I got to try was the Apple and Goat Cheese Clafoutis from Rainne & it was delcious! I hope this helps you out some! http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=3356


----------



## buckytom (Dec 7, 2004)

i've had it rolled in to a ball, then into almond crumbs, and baked. great  over a mesculun salad with a fruity viniagrette dressing, walnuts, and dried cranberries...


----------



## debthecook (Dec 7, 2004)

Its a shame that the cheese just does not have it to stand on its own TO ME. When I was given it on a cracker, plain, it was a terrible experience. I can eat PLAIN cream cheese, fresh ricotta or farmer cheese or just about ANY cheese I can think of except Goat Cheese.  
Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 7, 2004)

There are hundreds of different kinds of goat cheese with a wide variety of tastes and textures, just like there are hundreds of different kinds of cow's milk and/or sheep's milk cheese.

Maybe try a harder aged goat's milk cheese, like Pau or a nice goat gouda.   

A good cheese store will have tons.  Zabars and Fairway have great selections ... then there is Murray's       They always let you sample, too!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm with jennyema, Deb - There are hundreds of different goat cheeses, and unfortunately some of them are pretty inferior due to mass production.  

Take a holiday trip in to the 'City', and visit some of the stores she mentioned to do a tasting experiement - I'll bet you find one that 'wows' you!


----------



## middie (Dec 7, 2004)

try them in your mashed potatoes?


----------



## debthecook (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Jenny and Marmalady. I will visit Murrays and try the Pau and goat gouda. Gives me hope for the future.  .


----------



## chez suz (Dec 8, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i've had it rolled in to a ball, then into almond crumbs, and baked. great  over a mesculun salad with a fruity viniagrette dressing, walnuts, and dried cranberries...


I love this type of salad..I make a dressing w/raspberry vinegr, walnut oil and a hit of maple syrup. During the wk I just crumble the cheese.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 8, 2004)

Chez Suz, is there a specific name of Goat Cheese you use?


----------



## chez suz (Dec 8, 2004)

The cheese is called Bucheron..it comes in an individually saran wrapped package (Fairway) its round and it crumbles..I'm sure Murrays would carry it as well.
But you know Deb, there is no law that I know of that says you must like goat cheese. :roll:


----------



## debthecook (Dec 8, 2004)

I'd like to try anyway, I did not buy it, I was given to taste.  It was SO STRONG and CREAMY, different, I would say I could have handled limburger better.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm kinda with deb on the goat cheese thing.  Is "chevre" just a generic name for the stuff, or does it refer to a parcticular brand or method of making it?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 8, 2004)

deb, there are very mild goat cheeses that are drier and more crumbly, and then the stinkier, "sharper" ones, and the creamy ones too. the best thing to do is go to a good cheese shop and taste a few...


----------



## jennyema (Dec 8, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I'm kinda with deb on the goat cheese thing.  Is "chevre" just a generic name for the stuff, or does it refer to a parcticular brand or method of making it?




chevre is a generic term.  it means "goat" in french.  but many people associate it with softer, creamier, mild goat cheeses.

deb,

the other day i went to an excellent  local cheese shop with a friend who is dairy-allergic but found she can eat goat cheese without a problem.  we sampled maybe 12-15 kinds, ranging from very mild (nearly tasteless)  to very sharp to really goaty to positively stinky.  Textures ranged from very soft to hard and crumbly.  I love cheese, but I tasted a few that I hated.  That left a bad taste in my mouth.  But there is a huge variety of tastes and textures to sample from. 

fairway, zabars and murray's (new store!) will all let you taste before you buy, so don't be shy about asking to taste a wide variety of cheeses.  I have found the guys at Murray's particularly nice and helpful, esp. when they are not busy.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm with deb on this one, too.  I've never found any goat cheese to be mild.  As much as I love cheese, I avoid goat cheese.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 9, 2004)

I will try, the weather has been lousy here in NYC on and off for walking around but I will get to the stores soon enough.  Thank you all.


----------



## Haggis (Dec 10, 2004)

Great salad recipe to help ease yourself into the pleasures of bitingly strong goat's cheese. I didn't give ingredient amounts and such since it is a salad, not a cake :P.

Baby Spinach, Pea and Feta Salad

baby spinach
peas (either freshly shelled or frozen kind defrosted)
nice greek feta cheese (real knock your socks off kind )
olive oil (fruity or peppery its up to you, I prefer the peppery kind to complement the baby spinach)
lemon juice

Make a dressing of lemon juice and olive oil to taste. You make like it more lemon juicy (like me) or a more dominant oil flavour. Season well with cracked black pepper and sea salt.

Put the baby spinach in a bowl, add the peas and pour the dressing on top of it and toss. Crumble the feta over the top and toss lightly.

Beautiful salad, tastes and looks good. The sweetness of the peas goes so well with the slight bitterness of the spinach and and saltyness of the feta and the lemon juice adds a tang to it.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 10, 2004)

I love Feta, Haggis.  It does not taste like pureed fresh leather with creamy sweet butter. I can smell the taste of goat cheese.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Dec 10, 2004)

Deb check out these stuffed mushrooms.

http://discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=42&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20


----------

